# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  تونس × الكونغو (مباشر) الملعم روؤف خليف يوووووووووزع

## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://www.ustream.tv/channel/%D9%85...20150122034628
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*مشكور  يا  صفوه
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*كل الشكر للحبيب ازهري حقيقة بث رااائع دون تقطيع
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

كل الشكر للحبيب ازهري حقيقة بث رااائع دون تقطيع



ياريت لو تعملوا لينا بوست ثابت للنقل المباشر
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*http://kan.sina.com.cn/u/5414156140
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Azhari Siddeeg
					

ياريت لو تعملوا لينا بوست ثابت للنقل المباشر



حاضرين ياحبيب بس انت اختار عنوان للبوست وسوف نقوم بتثبيته
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك لتونس التاهل المستحق
*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

حاضرين ياحبيب بس انت اختار عنوان للبوست وسوف نقوم بتثبيته



بث مباشر لمباريات الدوري الممتاز والكأس وبعض المباريات العالمية الأكثر مشاهدة
*

----------

